# question about clones?



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

(sigh)  guess no one understand what I'm asking.....from the thread of fat albert...anyway



those clones anyone have harvest before?   

does it produce seeds?  or it' will not produce seeds? 

will it produce seeds if I breed with these clones? 

right now I will try to be not "TMI" (Too Much Info) or getting too comfortable..   

any good feedback will be greatly app.  thanks...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 17, 2008)

This question should be asked in the Cultivation section.

Clones will grow into a normal plants.

If no pollen is given they will grow with no seeds.

If pollen is given, they will grow seeds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2008)

yes papa..if you post in the correct section you will have better results..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 17, 2008)

wow nice translation HIE, i was lost.


----------



## Tater (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm still lost.


----------



## Hick (Oct 17, 2008)

here tater..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 17, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Tater (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks hick.  Will it show me where my wife lost my keys or where I put that one baggie of dope that other day lol.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I think I'm too stoned it was just high,  now I'm stoned.. 

I was asking  how to breed these clones?>


----------



## Hick (Oct 18, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Thanks hick.  Will it show me where my wife lost my keys or where I put that one baggie of dope that other day lol.



I never found one that would point to the truck at the end of the day either..  so I never saw a point in carrying one 



> I think I'm too stoned it was just high,  now I'm stoned..
> 
> I was asking  how to breed these clones?>


I'm "guessing" that you're wanting information on "selfing" the clones?
 IMO, with the 'femminisation' thread still fresh in mind... "My" advice is ... just keep one as a mother/donor and keep a continuous supply of clones...


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "My" advice is ... just keep one as a mother/donor and keep a continuous supply of clones...


 

yes I plan to do "continuous supply of clones" and keep moms in 24/7


just that...If I got one properly hermie (ga3/asprin water spray method)

and I plan to have like 20 of DWC/clone bubble...

can I breed that pollen from hermie.. to these clones... I would try one DWC first after I get all clones set/ready of starting flowering..

maybe I can get good vibes of feminzed seeds? out of OXYWEED:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 19, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Thanks hick.  Will it show me where my wife lost my keys or where I put that one baggie of dope that other day lol.



When you go looking for something specific, your chances of finding it are very bad. Because of all the things in the world, you're only looking for one of them. When you go looking for anything at all, your chances of finding it are very good. Because of all the things in the world, you're sure to find some of them.


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2008)

> just that...If I got one properly hermie (ga3/asprin water spray method)
> 
> and I plan to have like 20 of DWC/clone bubble...
> 
> ...



WHY?... you have a donor. You have a steady supply of cuttings. 
 If you "insist" on makeing seeds, I suggest that you choose a male from your seed stock as a pollen source. Do a basic, simple F1 cross. Then begin a selective process growing out 'those' seeds. Searching for the desired phenotype and promoting the characteristics that you're looking for in following generations.
  That will 'at least' give you the oppurtunity to observe, experience breeding/seed making, in it's simplests form.
Just forget the "fem" crap..forget reversal,.. forget the GA,.. forget you ever heard about it. It is painfully obvious, that you do not comprehend even the basics of what you are attempting. You will be far far ahead, IMO, if you simply learn the basics first. 
  The "first" thing that you need to do, IMHO, is _learn to grow_. learn to grow seedless weed first. Learn how to avoid undesirable (unknown or hermie) seeds. Then you can begin to venture into the art of selectively producing "desirable" seeds. 
  Get a good crop or two under your belt before you start looking at the far 'advanced' techniques. .. I know.. "you grew for 12 years in the woods".. but you grew hermies if I recall the history correctly.  Those hermies in turn, created more hermies in your line, and more, and more... I fear that you are headed down that same rocky road with your "fem' seed" project. As you simply refuse to get a grasp on the importance of selection.  

   FORGET IT~... "Learn to grow with regular seeds. Learn to clone. Learn to determine true females. Learn to determine hermies. Learn to bring a controlled environment grow, to full circle, without producing hermies." 
All goals that should be accomplished "prior" to attempting ANY seed making project, IMO.


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Thanks hick.  Will it show me where my wife lost my keys or where I put that one baggie of dope that other day lol.


You know, I always seem to find those kinda' things, in the "last" place that I think to look... :rofl:
.......errrr, is that because once I've found them, I quit looking???... :huh:


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 23, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> You know, I always seem to find those kinda' things, in the "last" place that I think to look... :rofl:
> .......errrr, is that because once I've found them, I quit looking???... :huh:


 
You know your stoned when you keep searching after you found what you are looking for.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 23, 2008)

yes you are right HICK....  so far  8 mothers.... I found 2 plants has clusters of balls.. one still have few pistols/white hair and pollens.. they are little  but I can see with my naked eyes unlike I do have hard time to read the books... but these balls.. I can see that with my naked eyes... and other one  look like leaves grew out of it which I thought it was pistols.. so  maybe one is hermie and possible good trait of male..  I plan to keep them until I see the better develop of hermie.. I will kill it personally..   I plan to get more lights, woods to make a "MOMS ROOM" where I can keep them under the lights 24 hours and have them in good condition where they can grow more shoots..(these 2 plants is already transplanted outside.. somewhere!!)

even other herbals my mama got, its fennel, basil, lemon thyme , dills, and few more.. I even checked these plants s shoots... IMO I would give them 2 weeks more to give them more shoots to grow before I do the cutting

I will get more DWC setups...  IMO   the winter season is coming.. I checked the water.. the water temp is still cold!!..  should I make a smaller DWC setup so I can manage the water temperature??    the roots is doing fine.. just that.. when water is cold.. green part is growing so friggin slow!!  

I would get 2 more of clone bubbler DWC setups..and 3 sets of flood light/hps (maybe 4 floodlights per dwc) to see how it goes  (growing it portable!!!)  if any success I would post how I do these jobs while doing it portable!! that is what I'm thinking to take care of donors and MOMs..

btw..we got greenhouse.. that is roughly 16 ftx 20 ft.. pretty big room.. but it is not finished due to my budget..  need to finish cover the plastic covers.. and black screen covers...then wood framing on it.. make it look pretty and good.. and it is for vegetables to grow inside all year around hydroponic/soils..with temperature controls.. I expect it to be finish in 2 weeks too..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 30, 2008)

I am completely lost now. You have males for Mothers!? I am trying keep my head from exploding while reading. Do you know what the difference truely is? If you have been growing weed for 12 years you have taken absoultely nothing from the years of experience. Like Hick has stated get a couple grows under your belt before trying any breeding projects. I recently tried my own and it is not an easy task at all. I had some Blueberry hermie on me and now I can not be for certain what the seeds I took from this grow truely are. Maybe they are from the selective breeding I attempted or they maybe from that hermie Blueberry, there is just no way to tell now. So my effort was a complete waste of sorts. I also think making a greenhouse for growing in the states is just asking to get busted especially since I have seen you post about Leo knowing of you and what you're about. You are just asking for a knock and talk. If I were you I would keep it as simple as you can till you get a grasp of the basics before wasting time on a breeding program.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2008)

watch out papa..there is a thing called  " Information overload"..and you will start thinking you read one thing when it meant another..just as buddyLuv stated  stick one simple task at a time..get that down...then start reading up on whats next..seems to me you are trying to many things at one time..JMO..thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 30, 2008)

^what that guy said. I tried to grow 3 different strains last time. Although I had a successful harvest I think that I will keep it to one strain this grow will allow me to focus on dialing in this one plant for maximum results. To many factors and problems arise when getting ahead of yourself. May I also ask why you are doing breeding experiments with bagseed? I see no sense in it since you do not know where those beans came from.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 30, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> ^what that guy said. I tried to grow 3 different strains last time. Although I had a successful harvest I think that I will keep it to one strain this grow will allow me to focus on dialing in this one plant for maximum results. To many factors and problems arise when getting ahead of yourself. May I also ask why you are doing breeding experiments with bagseed? I see no sense in it since you do not know where those beans came from.



I always ditched lousy weeds' seeds..

but If I has good weed I would save these seeds.. 

right now I"m doing the basic...2 males is outside...   8 mums inside..
5 mums has top cut off.. and is in bubble clones and they are doing great..
has 6 little babies in the bubbleponc too  along with tomatoes, roma, and cherry tomatoes   my next DWC/bubbleponic will be all clones from 8 mums..   

still basic to me...  as long I'm following the right directions..  only thing I made mistakes is growing too wild from outside  and it was big error for me..  I should have grow 4 a time.. and put it up to outside and transplant to the grounds..  but I has couples of buckets and grew out of buckets outside  sometime I move it around to confuse the helicopter spotters..  

I didn't know that cause it to be hermie...when they has not much of lights where I hide the shades of trees..  and infect all plants and became hermie  afteward..  I didn't know about it.. I did harvest it  and smoked it like a fool man..   and made me say this "indoor grow should be better!"  but now I got it.. maybe I will start over with outside.. not sure when.. maybe end of the fall.. I'm still manging inside  and ingore males outside..  I got pepper to handle these male pollen


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 1, 2008)

wait..what does the pepper have to do with male pollen? Im overwhelmed:stoned:


----------



## Hick (Nov 1, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> wait..what does the pepper have to do with male pollen? Im overwhelmed:stoned:


.....:hubba:  mmmmmaybe pap' is trying to pollinate pepper plants w/ the mj pollen..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .....:hubba: mmmmmaybe pap' is trying to pollinate pepper plants w/ the mj pollen..


 

:rofl:


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

yea  peppers does  keep male sacks close...    how long yall think male sacks will open?

so far it has develop..but still closed sacks.. it's my way to tell the sacks it is "closed season"  for them..  or any one know formal's way to tell them to keep sacks shut?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah....Its my Razor Knife Pappa...lol


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah....Its my Razor Knife Pappa...lol



can I use the razor knife and cut the sacks and save it? 

I got pic of 2 males to show ya the pollens

is it ready to cut off?  lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

TOA has a thread on Pollen collection...................


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

yes Trillion does...i would try a paper plate, slice it with me knife so i could slide stalk threw just below sacs..lol..Im going to smoke my bong now


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

so I better get these sacks before they drop a bomb? 

I will use ziplock to preserve the sacks..  but I can't figure out what kind males I have  ain't that N.L.?   it has only 5 point leaves..  wait a min   yeah one is AFG/indica strain.. oh yes..  but is that other plant N.L.?


----------



## Hick (Nov 1, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> so I better get these sacks before they drop a bomb?
> 
> I will use ziplock to preserve the sacks..  but I can't figure out what kind males I have  ain't that N.L.?   it has only 5 point leaves..  wait a min   yeah one is AFG/indica strain.. oh yes..  but is that other plant N.L.?


 
Pap'... I thought tha you said these seeds were collected from bags you had bought. Thought that I recalled you saying that you had 'never' bought seeds.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Pap'... I thought tha you said these seeds were collected from bags you had bought. Thought that I recalled you saying that you had 'never' bought seeds.



yeah I do not have CC.. and I don't intend to order any seeds.. I have enough seeds myself.. I dont buy seeds.. anytime I buys a weed bag (marijuana bag) like quart bag or oz bag.. if the weeds is good.. I do keep these seeds I do collect these seeds and put in the plastic container which is a fishing bait/hook box.. but now it is slots of different seeds.. and I name these seeds too.. I got n.l,  I do recall I'm growing one of white rhino  but not sure which mum is white rhino    I forgot about that!! thanks hick..  I got amonic, kush bud,    skunk is somewhere there in one of the slot..   but most seeds I collects has no names..  gotta to grow it and taste it.. but if its hermie  I will destroy it..  hope I clear that up to you hick..  that is right   I never order any seeds.. I have enough friends that I can get seeds from for free.. many way I can get seeds..   what I was saying.. is collecting the pollen sacks  I know one of plant is indica/afg..  so the other male I will just go and name him N.L.  it does look like one though..  unless anyone can tell me the difference or what strain that male plant I have..  I will have 2 bags  one bag for afg/indica,  other one  n.l or common N.L.   just for a starter..  and reduce the hermie genetics too..

of course I did label my seeds box "50/50 females"  and if I ever gets feminized seeds if I did breed it correctly along with GA3 and la la blah blah all that.. I will have a next box says feminized seeds


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2008)

ahhhh.. thank you for clearing that up for me pappy


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 2, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> *before they drop a bomb?
> *




some days I wish they would........................


----------

